# Need things scanned....



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a combo printer/scanner/photocopier, but its out of ink and apparently the scanner function won't work without ink (even though one has nothing to do with the other - its designed to make me pop the $70 for the ink cartridge ).

I have some pictures that I need to get scanned in so I can email them to the editor of our breed's magazine for my upcoming ads. 

Is there somewhere I can go that will scan my photos in for me, then give me a disk with a digital copy of them?

Or is there an inexpensive scanner that someone can recommend that has a high resolution?

Please note: The pictures are professional pics, and therefore we are forbidden from making paper copies of them on our own. However it is widely known in the dog world that those professional win photos CAN be converted to electronic form to be used for advertizing purposes only. BUT I'm afraid if I take the pictures somewhere, the :teehee: working behind the counter will see the copyright on the back and refuse to scan them for me.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

I have had things scanned at office max..office depot etc. Not cheap but it's easy


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Here is a cheap scanner for $29 that comes with both ink cartridges. I'm thinking about getting it simply because it is cheaper than buying ink. 
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hewlett-Packard-1051/17353242?adid=1500000000000027727720


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Forgot to mention if you have it shipped to the nearest Wally World and pick it up there you do not pay for shipping.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I do stuff at CVS pharmacy myself. I think that you can scan and copy to disk, or at least to a memory card there, just never tried it. I do pictures FROM memory card at the self service machine often, and think you might be able to scan your images TO storage media

Walgreens will do it but they send it off and it takes a bit.

BTW...the pro photos you CAN have copied, just say it is for private use only.

Mon


----------



## Librum (Dec 17, 2003)

Simply reload the cartridges. If they have the memory chips, you may need a reset tool. But certainly much cheaper to buy a reload kit and resetter than $70. 

Another possible option: Does your state have RSAD notary publics? Recorded Sound Audible Deposition. Different names in different states. That is the Virginia title. If your local folks do not recognize the term, say a 'death bed notary'. In addition to sound we are also required to do digital 'true copies'. We do the scan and notarize as true copy at state rate. Here in Virginia that is $4 per, plus material cost . Yes, I am a Virginia RSAD.

And yes, that is how I keep my scanners working, by reloading the ink cartridges. (grin)

Sarah


----------

